# drywall specifications



## NM Contractors (Jan 21, 2012)

Hello people I have recently been contacted by a customer who wanted a stud wall erecting ontop of a mezzanine floor but the wall will be 8 m high and 24 m long he requested one side to be boarded to keep dust out of the area. Since talking to a few people I have been told that I need to use jumbo stud which I thought I would but also been told due to the height both sides of the stud will have to be boarded due to safety reasons your opinions would be gratefully received thanks 
Nathan:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

NM Contractors said:


> Hello people I have recently been contacted by a customer who wanted a stud wall erecting ontop of a mezzanine floor but the wall will be 8* m *high and 24* m* long he requested one side to be boarded to keep dust out of the area. Since talking to a few people I have been told that I need to use *jumbo stud* which I thought I would but also been told due to the height both sides of the stud will have to be boarded due to safety reasons your opinions would be gratefully received thanks
> Nathan:thumbsup:


Meters and jumbo studs are not in my vocabulary. 

Kinda interesting tho.


----------



## G5handyman (Jan 20, 2012)

I also am not familiar with the the verbage, "jumbo studs" ?? But I can say that if your creating a dividing wall, then yes it should be rocked on both sides. Not only does it make for a better looking finished product, it's also increases wall strength.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Going by what you said alone, I'd use steel framing and SIP's (Structural Insulated Panels). Forget the drywall, or drywall over the SIP's. SIP's can come any size you need, are strong, and well...insulated.

8 Meters = roughly 26' - that's pretty high


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

I think this is more of a framing question no?
Wether or not you should drywall both sides is irrelevant.
But as has already been mentionned it would look nicer and clean the job up.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Does a jumbo stud = 2'x6'?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

25' or so tall wall likely going to require fire blocking, consideration for shear & fire code concerns.

Even on the other side of the pond you must have some sort of building codes & agencies that enforce/inspect them. Check with them first.


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

G5handyman said:


> I also am not familiar with the the verbage, "jumbo studs" ?? But I can say that if your creating a dividing wall, then yes it should be rocked on both sides. Not only does it make for a better looking finished product, it's also increases wall strength.


Only a jack of all trades would say this. Only if it's metal stud.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I love jumbo studs.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

25' high wall hung on one side only? Yes, why not?

Back in my younger days we hung commercial bays just like that. one side only. Yes you could push on the wall and it would move in the center. 

Some jobs had horizontal bracing(kats) and some had steel bars that we had to snap into the cutouts in the studs. It was better than nothing. Actually the kats worked better.

Jumbo......Maybe 6'' 20 or 18 gauge would be heavy duty.


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

Everybody's got different terminology - but here's a good source for material supply.

http://www.bmp-group.com/Content.cfm?C=3690&SC=1&SCM=0&MI=2843&L1M=2843

Why don't you drop by the intro section and say hello!


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

16ga studs may do the trick...


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

Wrong forum, and that hight of wall requires fire blocking every 1.5 m. And depending on what is on the other side of the wall, you may need to apply plywood to one side to strengthen the wall. If it is a living are, consider 5/8 drywall.
Jumbo studs were we are mean min 2x6 to 2x8 dimension...only the engineer will tell you...what does the plan say, has it been drawn up.
Put the spec...to the H/O or the engineer...build what they tell you to, so that you are in the clear.

Just my 2c worth...


----------

